# Tilling Window Manager

## Beelzebub_

Hallo,

ich suche einen Tilling Window Manager, wie i3. Was mich an i3 jedoch störte war, dass man keine Layouts speichern kann.

Ich meine damit, dass beim Systemneustart bestimmte Programme in einer bestimmten Anordnung gestartet werden.

//Edit: Ich möchte natürlich nicht das ihr mir die Suche abnimmt, eher möchte ich was von euren positiven Erfahrungen mit den Verschiedenen WMs höre.  :Wink: 

----------

## mrueg

schau dir mal xmonad und awesome an

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe mir awesome installiert. Allerdings habe ich ein paar Probleme. Beim öffnen von dem kleinem Menu kann ich zwar "open terminal" auswählen jedoch passiert nichts. Außerdem scheinen die Hotkeys nicht so funktionieren.

//Edit: Am liebsten würde ich ja i3 verwenden. Gibt es da wirklich keine Möglichkeit ein Layout mit bestimmten Programmen zu Speichern damit es nach dem Reboot automatisch wiederherstellen kann?

----------

## franzf

http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Awful.menu

----------

## Finswimmer

Als Alternativlösung schau dir mal suspend2disk an. Dort wird der aktuelle Stand auf der Festplatte gespeichert und der PC ausgeschaltet.

Beim Hochfahren wird ganz normal der Kernel gebootet und dann das Image vom Arbeitsspeicher gelesen.

Mit einer SSD macht das richtig Spaß, da es sehr schnell geht und man hat immer alles genauso wie vorher, also auch Inhalte von LibreOffice, die Musik läuft an der gleichen Stelle weiter usw.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Das habe ich auch schon mal probiert mit meinem Arch System. Es ist aber nicht so optimal. Ich habe eine 60GB SSD und 12GB RAM.

Da ist mir mein SSD Speicherplatz zu kostbar. Ob ich jetzt 20s boote oder 16s ist mir nicht so wichtig.

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *franzf wrote:*   

> http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Awful.menu

 

Danke es hat funktioniert. Ich hatte xterm nicht installiet. Jetzt geht es wunderbar.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Das habe ich auch schon mal probiert mit meinem Arch System. Es ist aber nicht so optimal. Ich habe eine 60GB SSD und 12GB RAM.
> 
> Da ist mir mein SSD Speicherplatz zu kostbar. Ob ich jetzt 20s boote oder 16s ist mir nicht so wichtig.

 

Ja, der Zeitgewinn ist bei mir auch nicht groß, aber der Gewinn, dass alles genauso ist, als ob der Rechner gar nicht ausgewesen wäre, ist subjektiv, enorm.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe gerade mal pcmanfm installiert. Jedoch habe ich keine symbole/icons nur die Namen. Bei Thunar das selbe. Fehlt irgend ein Paket, was nicht unter den Abhängigkeiten ist?

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe, pcmanfm und thunar Dateimanager haben doch vermutlich nichts mit dem Thema [Tilling Window Manager] zu tun?

Falscher Thread?

Wenn nein, dann versuche doch besser beim Thema zu bleiben, und eröffne bei bedarf ein neues passendes Thema - so blebt es doch übersichtlicher für alle :)

Und kurz zum Topic:

Hattest du nicht grad erst kdebase-meta mit kwin installiert? Wenn ja, bist du mit kwin nicht zufrieden? Wenn nein, was fehlt dir im kwin?

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und kurz zum Topic:
> 
> Hattest du nicht grad erst kdebase-meta mit kwin installiert? Wenn ja, bist du mit kwin nicht zufrieden? Wenn nein, was fehlt dir im kwin?

 

Hmm, ich weis nicht, ich bin nie zufrieden. Sonst wäre ich bei Arch geblieben, damit war ich auch 200% zufrieden.  :Razz: 

Nein... ich weis nicht genau.....oh naja eigentlich doch ähm.. 

 ....also ich habe eigentlich schon alle DE/WMs irgendwann mal getestet. Zuletzt hatte ich Gnome mit angepassten Hotkeys war es ganz ok. Allerdings gefällt mir die Gnome-Führung nicht und was sie für die Zukunft planen. Bevor Gnome hatte ich i3 genutzt und war auch sehr zufrieden. Nur kann man in i3 keine Layouts Speichern, was mich irgendwann so genervt hat das ich wieder KDE installiert habe. Jetzt habe ich u.a. KDE und mich nervt, das es keinen richtigen Systemmonitor gibt und Terminals mit "htop", "watch free -a", "watch sensors", "uptime" nicht so richtig in KDE passen. Jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich es schaffe mir Awesome passen zu konfigurieren und dann auch Layouts Speichern zu können.

----------

## franzf

Dafür gibt es in Plasma doch Applets, die du im Panel und auf dem Desktop platzieren kannst. Die ganzen "System Monitor" Teile.

Der KRunner hat auch einen Monitor im Stile von top direkt integriert (Alt+F2 -> der zweite Button von Links, wenn ich mich recht erinner).

----------

## Josef.95

 *franzf wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Der KRunner hat auch einen Monitor im Stile von top direkt integriert (Alt+F2 -> der zweite Button von Links, wenn ich mich recht erinner).

  Jo, oder direkt über Strg+Esc

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Dafür gibt es in Plasma doch Applets, die du im Panel und auf dem Desktop platzieren kannst. Die ganzen "System Monitor" Teile.
> 
> Der KRunner hat auch einen Monitor im Stile von top direkt integriert (Alt+F2 -> der zweite Button von Links, wenn ich mich recht erinner).

 

Ja, natürlich gibt es diese Kde-tools. Mir gefallen die Meisten jedoch nicht. Ich weis nicht warum aber ich finde die Terminalprogramme wie Htop, free, oder uptime geben mir mehr infos.

----------

## py-ro

kwin hat übrigens auch einen Tilling Modus.  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> kwin hat übrigens auch einen Tilling Modus. 

 

Der den Entwicklern im Weg ist, weil er keinen Maintainer hat und Neuerungen blockiert, weshalb er - sollte sich an der Situation nichts ändern - nach 4.9 rausfliegt.

----------

## Max Steel

Was halten die Leute eigentlich immer von diesem Tiling Modus... das Problem ist sowieso das dieser für Browsing ungeeignet ist weil so gut wie keine Website darauf ausgelegt ist mit kleinerem Platz auszukommen als die eingestellte Bildschirmauflösung...

Vll bin ich auch einfach von Fenstern verwöhnt.

----------

## disi

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Was halten die Leute eigentlich immer von diesem Tiling Modus... das Problem ist sowieso das dieser für Browsing ungeeignet ist weil so gut wie keine Website darauf ausgelegt ist mit kleinerem Platz auszukommen als die eingestellte Bildschirmauflösung...
> 
> Vll bin ich auch einfach von Fenstern verwöhnt.

 

Auf einem Schlepptop ist das ziemlich cool, weil man sich nicht am Touchpad die Finger brechen muss um Fenster hin- und herzuschubsen. Du gehst auf den Workspace wo die Anwendung sein soll und startest sie, dabei wird keines der anderen moeglichen Fesnter verdeckt.

Tabs sind nett in Text-Editoren aber man muss auch mal zwei Versionen vergleichen oder copy paste aus anderen Quellen, mit Tiling ist das automatisch. Bei Gnome z.B. hat man dieses Windows-Feature wo man das Fenster an den Rand bewegt und es maximiert auf dem halben Workspace da kann man schnell zwei Fenster vergleichen, da muss man aber immer noch das Fenster etwas rumschieben und die Maus benutzen.

----------

## py-ro

 *disi wrote:*   

> Bei Gnome z.B. hat man dieses Windows-Feature wo man das Fenster an den Rand bewegt und es maximiert auf dem halben Workspace da kann man schnell zwei Fenster vergleichen, da muss man aber immer noch das Fenster etwas rumschieben und die Maus benutzen.

 

Geht bei KDE auch und man kann sogar Tastenkombinationen dafür festlegen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *disi wrote:*   

> Bei Gnome z.B. hat man dieses Windows-Feature wo man das Fenster an den Rand bewegt und es maximiert auf dem halben Workspace da kann man schnell zwei Fenster vergleichen, da muss man aber immer noch das Fenster etwas rumschieben und die Maus benutzen.

 Das macht kwin auch, und ich habe noch nicht herausgefunden, wie man das abstellen kann. Total doof, wenn man ein Fenster von einem Monitor auf den anderen schiebt, und schwupps ist es auf maximale Höhe eingestellt, wenn man nicht aufpasst.

----------

## py-ro

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Das macht kwin auch, und ich habe noch nicht herausgefunden, wie man das abstellen kann. Total doof, wenn man ein Fenster von einem Monitor auf den anderen schiebt, und schwupps ist es auf maximale Höhe eingestellt, wenn man nicht aufpasst.

 

Systemeinstellungen -> Verhalten der Arbeitsfläche -> Bildschirmränder -> Fensterverwaltung

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ah, danke! "Fenster durch Ziehen zum seitlichen Bildschirmrand anordnen" heißt die Option.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Dafür gibt es in Plasma doch Applets, die du im Panel und auf dem Desktop platzieren kannst. Die ganzen "System Monitor" Teile.
> 
> Der KRunner hat auch einen Monitor im Stile von top direkt integriert (Alt+F2 -> der zweite Button von Links, wenn ich mich recht erinner). 
> 
> Ja, natürlich gibt es diese Kde-tools. Mir gefallen die Meisten jedoch nicht. Ich weis nicht warum aber ich finde die Terminalprogramme wie Htop, free, oder uptime geben mir mehr infos.

 

Beelzebub, das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen, denn mir gefallen diese Applets die mir spezifsche Systeminformationen darstellen sollen auch nicht. 

Sei es nun aus optischen Gründen, oder weil mir darin etwas fehlt, etwas überflüssiges dafür aber mit drin ist, etc.etc.

Aber warum gleich den (KDE-)Teufel mit dem B(e)elzebub austreiben und jedes mal eine neuen Windowmanager testen. Bist ja der reinste WM-Junkie, so wie ich einst ein Distrojunkie war, bevor ich zu Gentoo fand.

Wie wär's denn stattdessen mit einem individuell an Deine Bedürfnisse angepassten Conky? Entdecke die Möglichkeiten!

Ich hab da schon echt schicke Designs gesehen, nicht so was primitives wie meines, aber trotzdem nur mal als Beispiel:

http://sc.gentooligans.com/image/randy-andy/2012/07/21/randy-andys-kde-desktop-0

Auf Seiten zu Conky gibt's sicher viele inspirierende Beispiele.

Müsste meinen auch mal wieder anpassen.

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber warum gleich den (KDE-)Teufel mit dem B(e)elzebub austreiben und jedes mal eine neuen Windowmanager testen. Bist ja der reinste WM-Junkie, so wie ich einst ein Distrojunkie war, bevor ich zu Gentoo fand.
> 
> 

 

Ein wenig untertrieben, ich bin noch viel schlimmer. Ich suche mir Irgentwas bis ich einen (kleinen) Markel finde und suche mir wieder was neues(besseres). =)

Ein Distro hopper bin ich eigentlich auch noch.. =)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich Gentoo oder Arch weiter nutzen will.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   
> 
> Aber warum gleich den (KDE-)Teufel mit dem B(e)elzebub austreiben und jedes mal eine neuen Windowmanager testen. Bist ja der reinste WM-Junkie, so wie ich einst ein Distrojunkie war, bevor ich zu Gentoo fand.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Fairer Weise solltest Du Deiner Gentoo Studie in etwa soviel Zeit zugestehen, wie du mit Arch zugebracht hast, um Dir ein besseres Urteil machen zu können.

Viele Vorzüge hast du sicher gerade erst gestreift und es gibt noch vieles zu Entdecken und dabei zu gewinen  :Wink: 

Nach meiner Erfahrung kommt nach Gentoo nichts mehr, was die Möglichkeiten, die Kontrolle, gepaart mit dem Komfort übertrifft.

Oder um es mit einem Werbeslogan zu sagen:

Entdecke die Möglichkeiten, mit Gentoo (nicht mit Ikea)   :Laughing: 

----------

